# Precise Thunderbolt dimensions?



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Could somebody please post some very precise dimensions on for the Thunderbolt? Attached is an image of exactly what I'm looking for. In words, I want to know as much as possible about the glass part of the front (don't care about the curve angles, though). I want the dimensions of the part that is actually the screen, the buttons, and the borders. If you could measure A, B, C, D, and E as precisely as possible in mm, I would really appreciate it!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

If you can hold off a couple hours, I can get you them down to the thousandth

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Bradh00 said:


> If you can hold off a couple hours, I can get you them down to the thousandth


I would say down to the tenth of a mm would be sufficient. I'll take down to the thousandth, though, if it's not too much trouble. But don't work hard on this by any means - am working on a little project but I don't have any measuring tools handy nor will I for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

I went to get my calipers out of my toolbox, and found that some ****head ripped them off, if you can hold off until tomorrow, I can use my boss's set. Sorry man

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Bradh00 said:


> I went to get my calipers out of my toolbox, and found that some ****head ripped them off, if you can hold off until tomorrow, I can use my boss's set. Sorry man
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Well, bummer. Any chance you can make some rough estimates for me to work with and I can just update the values of variables in my calculations later? Please? Even eyeball-estimates to the quarter mm via a ruler would be helpful for now (I literally have nothing better than a 1/4 inch measuring tool available to me - no ruler even).


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Not that it is any of my business, or even that you have to answer, but what do you need these for Jax?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

To be vague for now...

I'm working on a blog post that includes speculation about future devices and screen sizes. Kinda like my Integrated Portable Devices blog post, pertaining to industry speculation, but a different aspect of the industry.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Total height 123mm 
Total width 67mm
Border on left and right (in portrait view). 4mm
Border top by verizon 6mm
Border bottom by buttons 10.5mm

Glass inside to inside width 59mm
Glass inside to inside height 108.5mm

These are rough but should be close.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

"sk8 said:


> Total height 123mm
> Total width 67mm
> Border on left and right (in portrait view). 4mm
> Border top by verizon 6mm
> ...


A). 6mm
B). 123mm
C). 10.5mm
D). 4mm
E). 67mm

Missed the photo the first time.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

sk8 said:


> A). 6mm
> B). 123mm
> C). 10.5mm
> D). 4mm
> ...


Thank you very much! This allows me to make my conclusions!

Bradh00, I'm still looking forward to your super-accurate measurements before I post my article!


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've come up with them in inches....(don't have any metric tools)

A-.234"
B-3.6875"
C-.442"
D-.156"
E-2.219"

I would've had them sooner, but I had to do the family thing. I hope the measurements help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Got the blog post up. Thanks guys!

How big is too big?


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Pics arnt showing up they say invalid link

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------

